# Nets @ Raptors, Dec. 15th



## speedythief

<center><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nets-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0196.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0064.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0423.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0715.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0428.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="550" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 23 -- 15 December 2006​Nets (9-12) @ Raptors (8-14)
_A game and a half separates the Atlantic Division-leading New Jersey Nets and the fourth place Toronto Raptors. Both teams are better at home than they are on the road, leading to a Nets victory in East Rutherford last month when these teams first met. This time the game is to be held at the Air Canada Centre in Toronto where the Raptors have won five of eight. Chris Bosh, currently second among Eastern Conference forwards in All-Star voting, will not dress on Friday as he is still nursing a swollen knee. Luckily for the Raptors dynamic rookie forward Andrea Bargnani is getting better as the season progresses, dropping a career-high 23 points on Orlando in a victory on Wednesday. In the last three games Nets guard Vince Carter has taken an incredibly ridiculous 37 three-point attempts (over 12 per game average), which bodes well for the weak interior defense of the Raptors. The game tips-off at 7 on Raptors NBATV and the Fan590.com. Don't forget your #15 Jorge Garbajosa jerseys._​</td></table>​


----------



## NeoSamurai

gonna be a tough game with the way Kidd and Carter have been playing lately...hopefully Bargnani brings his stroke from the Orlando game home....

is Bosh gonna play or is he still out?...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

One of the more astute posters, and certainly one of high prestige on these boards, had this to say.



> Originally Posted by thacarter
> hes taking too many 3's and making them so wuts the big deal?? Prepare for a brutal loss on Friday raptor fans


thacarter we salute you!

Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> One of the more astute posters, and certainly one of high prestige on these boards, had this to say.
> 
> 
> 
> thacarter we salute you!
> 
> Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


Was that the same person who said he would no longer post on BBB.net if the Nets don't get 50 wins this year?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

If Vince cools off we can take this game. 

Hopefully Bargnani continues to elevate his game.


----------



## Crossword

Ouch, no Bosh and the Nets the way they've been playing lately... hopefully we can keep it close.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

More bulletin board material

Posted by HB


> Eric Dampier has more votes than Carlos Boozer. Bosh should not have more votes than Jamison or JO


----------



## ballocks

i see this as a statement game. if we can win one this without bosh it'll say a lot.

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Only Nets fans can argue who is the bigger MVP candidate on a 9-12 team. How can a 9-12 team have a legit MVP candidate, much less two.. LMAO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

How do you guard AB - peg182 knows how!!


Quote:
Originally Posted by HB
Barganini worries me though. The guy is really coming on, and I dont think any of the Nets bigs can keep up with him. 



> stick hassan on him!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

posted by squealaca



> if frank plays his cards right theres no reason this team cant compete for a title!!


----------



## L

Good luck on Friday!
Bosh is out?BTW: RJ is still hurt(he is playing.) I think he may be questionable. Im not really sure...


----------



## Babe Ruth

Im going at this game, I am really disapointed that Bosh won't be playing, but it's still a winnable game, but we need to play really good defense especially on number 15 Vince Carter because he's really hot right now, and he's hitting three's like theres no tommorow. Also I have feeling that Bargnani will have another awesome game.


----------



## Aurelino

JuniorNoboa said:


> Only Nets fans can argue who is the bigger MVP candidate on a 9-12 team. How can a 9-12 team have a legit MVP candidate, much less two.. LMAO.


Well, at least we don't quote posts from other forums and mock then for no reason. Btw, those posts are not entirely devoid of logic, you know. Most people have already acknowledged that the Nets need to win at least 50 games for any of their players to be considered MVP candidates. They are just commenting on Vince's current level of play. Also, it's not like Nets fans are the only ones who like to get carried away when talking about their team. I could dig up similar posts from pretty much every forum around here.


----------



## anniebananerz

ballocks said:


> i see this as a statement game. if we can win one this without bosh it'll say a lot.
> 
> peace


Agreed!

*Let's Go Raptors!!!*


----------



## CHRISBOSH4

JuniorNoboa said:


> More bulletin board material
> 
> Posted by HB


This shows he's still underrated.


----------



## AirJordan™

JuniorNoboa said:


> One of the more astute posters, and certainly one of high prestige on these boards, had this to say.
> 
> 
> 
> thacarter we salute you!
> 
> Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


Those crazy Nets fans...:nonono:

Vince is back in town folks! I've been anticipating this game for a while (who hasn't?). I expect the boos to die down a bit, but it'll probably still be loud at the ACC. I hope the Raptors come out of the gates strong and for Bargnani to have another solid outing. I hope this game will be as good as the last one, but this time for our Raptors to come up on top. I feel a rivalry brewing here between us and the Nets. I'm already pumped for this game, and you know it's coming...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

This will probably be a tougher game, really need the whole team to step up defensively and play all 48 minutes.


----------



## Pain5155

expect that fans to boo vince every time he touches the ball, i think this time it will be even louder.


----------



## madman

damn no bosh? could this be more sirious then we think


----------



## madman

god i hate rapstv


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> god i hate rapstv


Pretty shocking that this is on RapsTV only. I triple-checked to make sure.


----------



## Who-C

No If, And's Or But's we need to win ever division game as we can . No Bosh, but if we play the way we did in Orlando theres no doubt this team can win this game. Carter and Jefferson im not to scared of cause they will both get there 15-20 pts no matter wat but the thing that scares me the most (althought i never liked him) is Kidd goin off on Tj but literraly every point guard has a great game against Tj. Raps 94 Nets 91


----------



## speedythief

JuniorNoboa said:


> More bulletin board material
> 
> 
> HB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Dampier has more votes than Carlos Boozer. Bosh should not have more votes than Jamison or JO
Click to expand...

Winning matters for ASG players, not for MVP candidates. Why am I always explaining the obvious to you, JN?


----------



## neoxsupreme

JuniorNoboa said:


> One of the more astute posters, and certainly one of high prestige on these boards, had this to say.
> 
> 
> 
> thacarter we salute you!
> 
> Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


thecarter is just very optimistic for his fave player. You've got a lot of these type of posters on these boards. Do you usually quote so many other posters?
the carter, HB & squealaca


----------



## neoxsupreme

HB's comments are wrong about how Bosh shouldn't be having more votes than Jamison. Bosh is averaging 20/10 & is 2nd or 3rd in rpg in the league. JO on the other hand is arguable but I'd still give Bosh the nod.


----------



## nets515

Pain5155 said:


> expect that fans to boo vince every time he touches the ball, i think this time it will be even louder.


the arena is sold out, i heard. i wanna see this game already. its only gonna motivate vc. lol


----------



## neoxsupreme

Pain5155 said:


> expect that fans to boo vince every time he touches the ball, i think this time it will be even louder.


I think it will be a little calmer actually. The 1st time VC was back in Toronto was the LOUDEST. The 2nd & 3rd times were a little quieter so I expect that trend to continue. They'll still be booing but just not as loud. The 1st time a hated player comes back is always the loudest.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Pain5155 said:


> expect that fans to boo vince every time he touches the ball, i think this time it will be even louder.


people will forget about Vince if Bargnani shoots the way he did against Orlando....*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Air Fly

JuniorNoboa said:


> One of the more astute posters, and certainly one of high prestige on these boards, had this to say.
> 
> 
> 
> thacarter we salute you!
> 
> Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


You are at your best again, never fail to deliever with the constant hate.


----------



## speedythief

Jefferson is out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Aurelino said:


> Well, at least we don't quote posts from other forums and mock then for no reason. Btw, those posts are not entirely devoid of logic, you know. Most people have already acknowledged that the Nets need to win at least 50 games for any of their players to be considered MVP candidates. They are just commenting on Vince's current level of play. Also, it's not like Nets fans are the only ones who like to get carried away when talking about their team. I could dig up similar posts from pretty much every forum around here.


It's good to get a little heat between the two teams within reason... this is a big game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

neoxsupreme said:


> thecarter is just very optimistic for his fave player. You've got a lot of these type of posters on these boards. Do you usually quote so many other posters?
> the carter, HB & squealaca


Nope only for big games like this one... and HB is a good poster


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Air Fly said:


> You are at your best again, never fail to deliever with the constant hate.


Thanks for the compliment.

You always come back to respond to my posts like a women goes back ... oops sorry./

For your next reply I want you to do some research:

1. How many games has Vince Carter had 11+ threes in his career.
2. How many games has he had 7+ threes in his career.
3. How many games has he had 0 threes in his career.


----------



## Air Fly

JuniorNoboa said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> You always come back to respond to my posts like a women goes back ... oops sorry./
> 
> For your next reply I want you to do some research:
> 
> 1. How many games has Vince Carter had 11+ threes in his career.
> 2. How many games has he had 7+ threes in his career.
> 3. How many games has he had 0 threes in his career.


It wasn't a positive compliment and you know it. [strike]The rest of your post is complete nonesense and utter garbage that I won't bother to address.

Act your age, please.[/strike]

play by the rules or sit out. speedy.


----------



## Air Fly

neoxsupreme said:


> thecarter is just very optimistic for his fave player. You've got a lot of these type of posters on these boards. Do you usually quote so many other posters?
> the carter, HB & squealaca


[strike]He mostly quotes VC fans because he still one bitter person.[/strike]

please take a more amicable tone or stop visiting the Raptors board. speedy.


----------



## speedythief

Nets board reporting Marcus Williams is questionable for tonights game.


----------



## JS03

speedythief said:


> Jefferson is out.





speedythief said:


> Nets board reporting Marcus Williams is questionable for tonights game.


Good news for the Raps.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Nets board reporting Marcus Williams is questionable for tonights game.


That's good, since they think he is better than Bargnani.


----------



## madman

i might have to sneak into my aunts house who is on vacation, i think she has raptorstv


----------



## Sanjan

Over or Under (my picks) 

AB 14 points (over but just by a few points)
AP 18 points (over i think he likes to respond when guys like vince go at him)
TJ 9 assists (under not by much thou)
Rasho 25 minutes (under)


----------



## Pain5155

u can bank of j kidd getting a triple double.


----------



## TRON

more stupid idea...

New NBA ball or Friday games on RapsTV????


----------



## Crossword

We've been pretty fortunate that while Bosh has been out, the teams we've faced have encountered key injuries as well. The problem with that is, we haven't been taking advantage in the least. The loss of Marcus Williams is less significant than the effect the injuries of Randolph, O'Neal, and Nelson had on their respective teams, although the Nets without RJ makes a significant difference. Still, we can't expect to play the same way we've been the past couple of games and have a shot tonight. Need to step it up big time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

FAKE TRADERS RULE!!!!

posted by somebody not called JuniorNoboa

i would do a jefferson, collins, mcinnis for gasol, and stro deal. Imagine

Kidd
Carter
Wright
Gasol
Krstic

Williams
Adams
Nachbar
Swift
Moore

thats a very good halfcourt starting five and a run and gun second unit.

if they didnt except that, just do jefferson and mcinnis and a pick for gasol and dahntay jones or some filler. or wrap ur heads around this:

THREE TEAM DEAL!! Jefferson and Collins to the Grizzlies, Pau Gasol and Swift to the Timberwolves, Garnett and Hassel to the Nets. 

Or just do Jefferson for Gasol swap.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Package Hassan Adams and Nenad Krstic for Jermaine O'Neal and you got yourself a deal. 

To win tonight's game, Mo Pete and Anthony Parker are going to have to step up. Parker had a great game opening night, and hopefully that gives him some confidence for tonight's game. Personally, I think AP needs to look for his shot more. He's a good shooter, and his teammates need to find him more when he gets hot.


----------



## Air Fly

"I love it here - This is my home."

Best regard, VC.


----------



## AirJordan™

madman said:


> i might have to sneak into my aunts house who is on vacation, i think she has raptorstv


lol, nice.

yeah baby, let the games begin. meh, im starting to dig the new raptors intro song, renegades of funk, i think its called, by rage against the machine...


----------



## AirJordan™

what happened to the old raptors public announcer? this new guy makes my ears bleed...


----------



## AirJordan™

the crowd is loud as usual.......carter misses his first three........garbs with a long jumper.....2-0 raps


----------



## AirJordan™

bam!!!!!! anthony parker for threeeeeeeeeeeee! pop em like skittles!!!!


----------



## speedythief

Good start for Joey Graham. Carter and Wright don't want to guard anyone right now.

Nice to see Ford creating for others.


----------



## AirJordan™

i think the boos are gettin to carter.....he just missed another three.....and a runnin jumper....on the other end of the court, garbajosa w/ a drivin layup......and 1!!!!!!!

RAps up 15-10


----------



## speedythief

Garbo is a smart offensive player, I wonder why we don't always see his whole repertoire.


----------



## speedythief

Who is Kid passing to?

Lots of defensive energy from the Raps confusing the Nets right now.


----------



## speedythief

Nice start for the Raps, 19-12 at 2:40 left in the q.


----------



## speedythief

lol, fans just giving it to Carter.


----------



## speedythief

Nets look like hot garbage tonight.

24-12 Raps in an easy first quarter.


----------



## HB

Nenad has played pathetic defense so far


----------



## speedythief

Great first quarter for the Raps, up by 10.

Nets manage only 14 points in the period... blech.


----------



## speedythief

Just noticed TJ had five rebounds in the first quarter, that's nice.

Nets shooting 6/22.

I thought Marcus Williams was out? That sucks.


----------



## shookem

Darn, I though this started at 7:00. Looks like a good first quarter for the Raps though.

The imports seem to be having a nice start.


----------



## speedythief

Raps totally stale.

10-0 run by the Nets to tie the game at 24.


----------



## shookem

Gone into full blown jack-it-up mode.

On the plus side, Rasho is quickly becoming my favourite veteran Raps centre.


----------



## speedythief

Jose doing a nice job getting to the rack.

Raps up by two. Frank calls a timeout. Doesn't want things to get out of control, lol.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> Gone into full blown jack-it-up mode.
> 
> On the plus side, Rasho is quickly becoming my favourite veteran Raps centre.


Yeah, Rasho looks nice.

Good to see Smitch finally starting to use him.


----------



## shookem

The Raps should be able to really go at this Nets lineup with Carter and RJ on the bench.


----------



## speedythief

Outstanding interior defense for the Raps.

Taking control back.


----------



## shookem

This second unit looks polished, like a veteran club.

Speedy do you know what's the deal with everyone's avy's?


----------



## neoxsupreme

speedythief said:


> Yeah, Rasho looks nice.
> 
> Good to see Smitch finally starting to use him.


I always thought that he should have been starting all this time & playing significant minutes. I mean the guy has played for the Spurs organization & is a proven winner since his days w/ Minnesota.


----------



## speedythief

Jose Calderon with a dribbling clinic!


----------



## shookem

I'm not sure who curly neil is but Calderon is summining his inner Stockton tonight.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> This second unit looks polished, like a veteran club.
> 
> Speedy do you know what's the deal with everyone's avy's?


Site probably shut-er-down to increase server speed for tonight.


----------



## shookem

"No Vince, you gave it away" 

-nice one Jack.

Garbo!


----------



## speedythief

Carter shooting dead ducks tonight.

Garbo cans one in his eye.


----------



## anniebananerz

Garbajosa with the three!

Raps up by 9.


----------



## speedythief

1:23 left on the clock, Raps up ten and in control.

Nets look super sloppy tonight.


----------



## shookem

"Garbo, wearing #15, bringing the heart, bringing the passion..."
-Chuck

Man, the guys aren't trying to cover anything up tonight. Why not it's Friday, seems like a loose crowd at the ACC tonight.


----------



## AirJordan™

the crowd is really into it.....raps playin very well, feeding off of the crowd.....raps up by 10


----------



## speedythief

Joey Graham is awesome tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz

Carter just aired a three pointer.


----------



## AirJordan™

haha carter with an aiiiiiiiiir baaaaaall


----------



## speedythief

Carter airs one out. Keep shooting, Tex!


----------



## shookem

Joey Graham looks like he's getting more comfortable handling the ball.

Air Carter, er Air Ball Carter!


----------



## anniebananerz

Time out Nets.


----------



## shookem

It took a full TO, to design that turnover?


----------



## anniebananerz

Awesome play between Ford and Graham.

Joey G with the nice dunk!


----------



## speedythief

Joey Graham! The beast!


----------



## AirJordan™

joey-g with the slamma-jamma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a way to end the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Keep shooting Vince! More threes, more! Graham with 12 points! He is definately taking advantage of RJ's absence.


----------



## anniebananerz

Well, Carter's team is down by at least 10 and he's joking around. lol.

And extra LOL at Chuck commenting on Carter joking around.


----------



## shookem

Damn, anyone else think that JG's name should be added to the Raps list of 'core' players. Maybe not as core as Bargs or Bosh but this young man is really showing that he can ball this year!


----------



## Turkish Delight

45-35 at the end of the half. Raptors have to come up strong in the 2nd half, and extend this lead.


----------



## JS03

Nice slam by Joey G!


----------



## Turkish Delight

shookem said:


> Damn, anyone else think that JG's name should be added to the Raps list of 'core' players. Maybe not as core as Bargs or Bosh but this young man is really showing that he can ball this year!


He's been playing great. No personal fouls, so there is no reason why he shouldn't stay in the game. Nets have no answer for him right now.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> Damn, anyone else think that JG's name should be added to the Raps list of 'core' players. Maybe not as core as Bargs or Bosh but this young man is really showing that he can ball this year!


Colangelo always went out of his way to mention as part of our core group. He is coming along (finally!).

Nice first half for the Raps. Bad one for the Nets. No coincidence--Raps playing great defense.


----------



## anniebananerz

Joey Graham's having a good game! 12 points, 3 rebounds, 5 of 8 from the field.

Haha. Compare that to VC's 2 of 11 from the field. =D


----------



## CaptainFunk

Lol man you guys have to lay off the Vince hating, the commentators as well.


----------



## speedythief

CaptainFunk said:


> Lol man you guys have to lay off the Vince hating, the commentators as well.


What fun is that?

Vince laughing and carrying-on with TJ. Nets stuck ten and Vince shooting 18%. Don't miss that garbage.


----------



## CaptainFunk

It's only half time chill.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nice first half! 

Lovin the play of Graham and Garbo. Lovin it.

One of the better defensive efforts we've seen thus far. Let's hope they can keep it up for 48 minutes.

Nets suck:biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

Garbajosa is a versatile defender. Nice off-season acquisition. He will be a nice piece as the team grows and gets better.

Nesterovic with four boards, eight points and a pair of blocks in the half. He has been great.

Love to see Joey go for 30 tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow. That was one weird, and kind of cool commercial with LeBron James.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow, Vince is _still_ joking around even when his team is down by 10...


----------



## shookem

anniebananerz said:


> Wow. That was one weird, and kind of cool commercial with LeBron James.


The one where he dives into the pool? That one is great, they're all pretty good.

On the other hand, CB4 needs some acting lessons.

"Hey fans, come to our game on .... yawn"


----------



## anniebananerz

Parker keeps the ball in play.


----------



## shookem

Holy Krstic batman!


----------



## anniebananerz

shookem said:


> The one where he dives into the pool? That one is great, they're all pretty good.


Yeah. I've never seen it before. Just goes to show how many Raps games I've missed this year. =(


----------



## anniebananerz

Raps have come out kind of flat.

VC just keeps on missing though.

And T.J. just threw the ball away.


----------



## shookem

Sloppy, sloppy stuff out there guys.

Loose balls galore. Loose ball foul to Garbo.

Raps really looking flat.


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah! Carter called with the offensive foul.


----------



## shookem

Parker getting it done on both ends!

A sweet jumper and keeping Carter in check on the other end. I love this guy.


----------



## shookem

Good TO.

The Nets are shooting like garbage and the Raps are still only up six...not good.


----------



## shookem

Rasho over Vince!

Nice.
49-43 Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow. Nice shot by Bargs.


----------



## shookem

Carter launches a deep three, of course he misses.

However, he gets to the line the next time down.


----------



## shookem

Mago gets twitchy while Vince is on the line, cause a lane violation. Re-do.


----------



## AirJordan™

The Raps are destroying the Nets interior defense. Rasho w/ a nice lay in courtesy of Parker. 

55-47 Raps.


----------



## shookem

Parker to Rasho for the easy bucket. I tell you these guys are clicking tonight both have been consistant.


----------



## speedythief

Funny rhythm to this game. Raps go flat for a few minutes then pick it back up again.

Nets still look like they are going through the motions.


----------



## kindred

Looks like a pretty sloppy quarter to me, 2 teams combined for 22 points in nearly 9 mins...


----------



## speedythief

Carter and Krstic a combined 8/27. Keep shooting, guys.


----------



## anniebananerz

T.J. with the steal and draws the foul.


----------



## anniebananerz

T.J. witht he floater.

58-47 Raps.


----------



## AirJordan™

J.Kidd just threw up a brick. Raps on transition, TJ Ford with the easy layup. 

58-49 Raps.


----------



## AirJordan™

'Nani with a long jumper!

60-49 Raps. Come on, let's blow the Nets outta Toronto!


----------



## anniebananerz

Il Mago eating some ACC rim! =)


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh My Goodness!!!!!!! Oh My Gooood!!!!!!!!!! Andrea Bargnani!!!!!!!! Andrea Bargnani!!!!!!! With The Dunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief

Sweet reverse dunk by Andrea.

Raps holding the lead.


----------



## anniebananerz

Raps lead by 8 at the end of 3 quarters.


----------



## kindred

Bargani became much more active from the 3 mins mark on...from the look of boxscore....


----------



## speedythief

kindred said:


> Bargani became much more active from the 3 mins mark on...from the look of boxscore....


Yeah, he has picked up his game. Nice long jumper, an offensive rebound, and a wicked baseline drive and reverse dunk on Mikki Moore.

22 points in the third quarter combined... not pretty.


----------



## AirJordan™

Come on now Raps. Don't let the Nets get back into this game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

one more quarter like that last one & it's a wrap!


----------



## AirJordan™

Damn it, 7-0 Nets run. Easy now, let's slow things down a bit. Good timeout by Mitchell.


----------



## speedythief

Sheesh. Raps come out flat three straight quarters. Sam sining them lullabies during the breaks?


----------



## speedythief

speedythief said:


> Yeah, he has picked up his game. Nice long jumper, an offensive rebound, and a wicked baseline drive and reverse dunk on Mikki Moore.
> 
> 22 points in the third quarter combined... not pretty.


Pardon me. NBA.com has a slow-moving boxscore. Not 22 points combined.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ford is more likely to get a triple double than Kidd tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete with the jump shot. Raps up by 3.


----------



## kindred

Damn you just know the lead would evaporate like that...Raps always can't hold lead....


----------



## anniebananerz

NBA.com's Courtside Live isn't really live. lol. I think it had at least an 8 minute delay during the last Raps game. =S


----------



## speedythief

No momentum for the Raps right now. Nets running a zone, stymieing Calderon and Ford. Hope to see Parker in sooner than later.

Speak of the devil, in comes Parker.


----------



## Turkish Delight

ESPN.com it is. Crap, Raptors up by 1.


----------



## AirJordan™

Damn, Parker threw it away. Where was 'Nani looking?


----------



## speedythief

First team to wake up can take over this one.

Maybe a good game to put a hustle guy like Humphries in.


----------



## AirJordan™

BAM! MoPete with a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Pop em like skittles!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™

TJ Ford w/ a nice jumper. Raps on a 5-0 run.

76-69 Raps.

On the other side of the court, Kidd misses a layup. Moore called with the offensive foul.


----------



## speedythief

Raps wake up, take a 9 point lead.

Joey Graham still looking good.

Nets trying hard to slow this game down, Raps hitting late-clock shots.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Keep those updates coming fellas. I'm scrambling to find which site is the most up to date.


----------



## speedythief

TJ at 9/8/7, flirting with a triple-double.

Good to see energy in the ACC.


----------



## speedythief

JYD is in the house!


----------



## AirJordan™

Lol, the Junkie is in attendance.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Nets had a chance at .. OR ACTUALLY had a 3-2 break from the top of the key, and VC was not willing to run. What a lazy POS.


----------



## AirJordan™

Carter sucks! Carter sucks! Carter sucks! Carter sucks!


----------



## speedythief

"Carter sucks!" chant rolling through the ACC.


----------



## anniebananerz

LOL. is the crowd chanting Carter sucks?


----------



## speedythief

TJ makes a crazy hard lay-in. Raps up 11, 3:47 to go.


----------



## anniebananerz

82-71 Raps!


----------



## speedythief

Carter draws a cheesy foul, splits a pair.

Raps up 10, 3:30 left.


----------



## anniebananerz

Joey Graham tipped the ball back to T.J. after his miss.


----------



## anniebananerz

T.J. with the jump shot!


----------



## AirJordan™

Lolerskates........I aint thinkin right right now,,,,,,,I heard Morris sucks for a second.........LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief

Joey Graham follows his miss, gets the o-board, reset for Raps.

3 minutes left, TJ drains a jumper. Raps up 12.

Krstic gets two, 2:30 to go, Raps up 10.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"it's too ez for Tj Ford" - Marv Albert:biggrin:


----------



## anniebananerz

Still hearing the "Carter Sucks" chants.

Rpas miss the shot though.

And now Carter draws the foul.


----------



## speedythief

Raps foul Carter, 2:08 to go.


----------



## anniebananerz

Misses the free throw!


----------



## anniebananerz

Misses the second one!


----------



## speedythief

Carter can't hit ANYTHING. Carter misses another free throw.

Carter misses both. He is way out of his game. Crowd just killing him.

Raps up 10 with 2 minutes to go.


----------



## anniebananerz

Time out by the Raps.

84-74 Raptors leading, 2:01 left to go in the fourth.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

speedythief said:


> "Carter sucks!" chant rolling through the ACC.


quite a surprise, didn't know the Canadians had it in them....:cheers:


----------



## anniebananerz

speedythief said:


> Carter can't hit ANYTHING. Carter misses another free throw.
> 
> Carter misses both. He is way out of his game. Crowd just killing him.
> 
> Raps up 10 with 2 minutes to go.


I'm rather surprised that Carter's being affected so badly by the crowd. Most athletes thrive off of the jeering.


----------



## speedythief

If the Raps can slow it down and hit two or three more shots...


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete picks up the somewhat loose ball.

Raps call a 20 second timeout.


----------



## speedythief

anniebananerz said:


> I'm rather surprised that Carter's being affected so badly by the crowd. Most athletes thrive off of the jeering.


Keep in mind he started wearing towels over his head during the first playoff series with the Knicks, when the New York faithful just drilled him every game. He's hid under cotton since.


----------



## speedythief

Raps kill another 30 seconds. Quick time-out. Still up with space.


----------



## kindred

Carter does suck for this one game though...


----------



## anniebananerz

The crowd has been absolutely awesome tonight. Woot! =)


----------



## anniebananerz

T.J. draws the foul with 2 on the shot clock.


----------



## anniebananerz

Woah! Some doood has a "Get out the salami and cheese t-shirt"!


----------



## speedythief

Raps kill more time. 1:20 left, TJ going to the line up 10.

Krstic with a horrible bail-out foul.

Ford hits the first.

Somebody in the crowd has a "Get out the salami and cheese mamma" t-shirt. Cha-ching!


----------



## speedythief

"Carter sucks!" chant is back. And he did.


----------



## speedythief

Ford hits both, 1:18 left, Raps up 12, Kidd going to the line.


----------



## anniebananerz

speedythief said:


> Keep in mind he started wearing towels over his head during the first playoff series with the Knicks, when the New York faithful just drilled him every game. He's hid under cotton since.


lol. I think he's going for the "if i can't see them, then they can't see me" thing.


Raps up 86-74 with 1:18 to go.


----------



## AirJordan™

anniebananerz said:


> Woah! Some doood has a "Get out the salami and cheese t-shirt"!


Lmfao yeah.........that's awesome


----------



## anniebananerz

Awesome defence by the Raptors tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz

Hey! Look at that! Carter's still laughing and smiling.


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete! Count it and a foul! :cheers:


----------



## AirJordan™

Aright, my head is okay now. Count it and a foul, Mo Pete!


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo makes the free throw. Raps up 89-76.


----------



## speedythief

Peterson and-one, this put this game on ice.

Raps home crowd eating it up. Nice showing by the horde.

Carter fouls Graham, sending him to the line.

Interesting note: Carter tried to chat with Smitch during a whistle, Smith wasn't having it.


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow.

Carter with 12 points, six rebounds, 4 of 17 from the field.

LOL! at the guys with the "Garbajosa" taped over his Carter jersey. And he's asking "Carter who?"


----------



## speedythief

Somebody has a home-made Garbajosa jersey. There is tape over the real name.

Battle of the #15's is tied this season now.


----------



## speedythief

How many threes did Carter hit, Junior?


----------



## anniebananerz

90-78.


----------



## anniebananerz

Raps can pretty much dribble it out now.

The crowd's on their feet! Yeah!


----------



## anniebananerz

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win! =)


----------



## speedythief

Raps killing clock. Crowd out of their seats.

TJ collects two late offensive rebounds.

Raps win! Raps win! Raps win!


----------



## anniebananerz

Fantastic and entertaining game! Nice to see the all-around team effort by the Raptors. I think there's something like 5 or 6 Raptors in double figures.


----------



## streetballa

Woohoo and we win another game!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03

Great win.
Good job on shutting down Vince.


----------



## anniebananerz

AP won the backcourt matchup tonight, hands down.


----------



## anniebananerz

AP's a really good speaker.


----------



## speedythief

anniebananerz said:


> AP won the backcourt matchup tonight, hands down.


Parker and Garbo did a great job. You can't play this off as a bad shooting night by Vince--he took tough shots because that's all we gave him.

Good to see another big performance by Rasho.


----------



## anniebananerz

Raptors are now 9-14.


----------



## speedythief

anniebananerz said:


> AP's a really good speaker.


Yeah, he's slick. Talks like a coach.


----------



## AirJordan™

Raps win! Raps win! Raps win! Vince Carter who? Chyeaaaaaah! What an amazing game. Great crowd.


----------



## anniebananerz

speedythief said:


> Parker and Garbo did a great job. You can't play this off as a bad shooting night by Vince--he took tough shots because that's all we gave him.
> 
> Good to see another big performance by Rasho.


Yeah. Both guys forced Carter into taking a ton of bad shots.


----------



## Timbaland

Hells yea!

Someone go ask where 0 is on their poll of how many 3s Vince will hit tonight?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Funny because the entire Nets board was wrong on that prediction. MVP!


----------



## anniebananerz

AirJordan™ said:


> Raps win! Raps win! Raps win! Vince Carter who? Chyeaaaaaah! What an amazing game. Great crowd.


Yep! The Raps fed off the amazing crowd atmosphere tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz

T.J. also outplayed Kidd in the point guard spot. He nearly got a triple double too! 17 points, 8 assists and 9 rebounds.


----------



## anniebananerz

Raps held the Nets to 39 percent from the field while shooting nearly 45% ourselves.


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow. What's going on inside the ACC?

Are the fans cheering Leo's name?


----------



## anniebananerz

LMAo! Leo just asked the crowd if there were any VC fans. And they just started booing and chanting "Carter sucks" again.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

anniebananerz said:


> LMAo! Leo just asked the crowd if there were any VC fans. And they just started booing and chanting "Carter sucks" again.


Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Timbaland

Man, I need some Raptors TV in my life. I can't believe they are doing this.


----------



## SickGame

Best game by far this season in terms of a team effort.
Solid defensively, great rotations, great offensive execution, solid shots taken and they hit them when they needed it most.
There wasn't really a point in the game where I got angry except for Bargani's poor play, but he's rookie so that's a given.
Beautiful, made me really happy, moreso than the Orlando game.


----------



## AirJordan™

We're now 1/2 a game back of the Nets in the "Titanic" division and can tie if the Nets lose tomorrow in Mo-Town...I'm lovin' it!

BTW, please Boston, lose tonight! *crosses fingers*


----------



## speedythief

AirJordan™ said:


> We're now 1/2 a game back of the Nets in the "Titanic" division and can tie if the Nets lose tomorrow in Mo-Town...I'm lovin' it!


Yeah, looks like a loss for New York tonight. Hopefully Denver can come back and knock-off the Celtics.


----------



## Crossword

Carter sucks


----------



## JS03

So what happened to Fred Jones again?


----------



## speedythief

JS03 said:


> So what happened to Fred Jones again?


Some kind of leg contusion.


----------



## speedythief

Also, for anyone who missed the game, Andrea Bargnani kicked Vince Carter in the mouth. Not intentionally.


----------



## AirJordan™

AirJordan™ said:


> We're now 1/2 a game back of the Nets in the "Titanic" division and can tie if the Nets lose tomorrow in Mo-Town...I'm lovin' it!
> 
> BTW, please Boston, lose tonight! *crosses fingers*


EDIT: Check that, I meant in New Jersey

Crap, Boston won...:thumbdown:


----------



## anniebananerz

AirJordan™ said:


> EDIT: Check that, I meant in New Jersey
> 
> Crap, Boston won...:thumbdown:


Darn. =S Oh well, we can't really rely on other teams to lose. The Raps have got to count on themselves to win instead.


----------



## trick

The Nets board is spewing crap about the character of this board and raptor fans overall based on tonight's game. 



As if they don't actually take the time and quickly brose through the first 5 pages to see that there's hardly and Carter content in the first 5 pages and beyond. Yet, we're the ones who "can't let go".


----------



## Air Fly

Finally, Carter got shut down. (sad face)

Great win nonethelss, go Raps.:yay: :clap2:


----------



## TgK

Cool , Raptors win i think its the first time we beat the nets in the ACC eversince carter joined the nets?

i'm new BTW .


----------



## mavhaz

^^^^Welcome ^^^^^^


----------



## JS03

TgK said:


> Cool , Raptors win i think its the first time we beat the nets in the ACC eversince carter joined the nets?
> 
> i'm new BTW .


Yep, first time.

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## anniebananerz

TgK said:


> Cool , Raptors win i think its the first time we beat the nets in the ACC eversince carter joined the nets?
> 
> i'm new BTW .


Welcome to the boards!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

JuniorNoboa said:


> Also, an interesting poll on the Nets board, on how many threes Vince will get. Two of the four options are more then 7 and more then 11.. yet zero is not included. Which is strange given that it is more probably then those two outcomes.


:yay:


----------



## AirJordan™

TgK said:


> Cool , Raptors win i think its the first time we beat the nets in the ACC eversince carter joined the nets?
> 
> i'm new BTW .


Welcome to BBB.net big man!

:cheers:


----------



## Air Fly

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Carter sucks


For that game last night, yes. He was horrible and played with no passion. I was mad disappointed when he was laughin it off the bench. I mean cmon that just right there was uncalled for. It's like he doesn't care about his fans who wanted him to do good. psssh.


----------



## ColinBeehler

ya... he's an crazy athletic, uber-talented, passionless ********. sure, he can be the most important thing in the NBA for you if you want. But to me, to be most faithful to him, and not a team... Is absurd.

-lata


----------



## Air Fly

Hey, he was the one brought me to basketball. Nuff said.

The most talented player the league has ever seen imo. Doing crazy this season as well, 27 a game, 6rb, 4 assists.


----------



## ColinBeehler

so what, i geuss i could say the same about him. he was the guy that made me a true nba fan. but still, no matter what a person does in the past. For me, i can't centre my love for basketball around a player I and anyone can acknowledge has character issues, and a lack of passion and winning spirit for the game i love.


----------



## speedythief

Goosebumps, anyone?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-UAf7qqlaoY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-UAf7qqlaoY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dee-Zy

nice!!!!!!


----------



## ABargnani

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillywillyracefan/sets/72157594422416022/


----------



## JS03

speedythief said:


> Goosebumps, anyone?
> 
> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-UAf7qqlaoY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


Haha, Nice.


----------

